# Deworming young pigeons



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 2 young squekers that are about 40 days old. My question is it safe to de worm them at this age?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

not until 4 months.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

aslan1 said:


> I have 2 young squekers that are about 40 days old. My question is it safe to de worm them at this age?


Hi

It depends on what type of wormer you want to use.
Some dewormers may damage growing feathers.
Ivrmectin pour on, or the one that you can put in the drinking water wil do no harm.
I myself prefer the pour on because you give each bird individually a dose.

Bezz


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Be very careful with dose and always follow up with probiotics.

They can benefit from garlic in their water as that keeps parasites down.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would wait till 4 months old.. the garlic in the water till then is a great idea.. you want to deworm all your birds at the same time... the ybs and obs..


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bezz said:


> Hi
> 
> It depends on what type of wormer you want to use.
> Some dewormers may damage growing feathers.
> ...


The one I got is not just a dewormer. It also treats canker, coccidiosis and worms. Here's the link http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/6056.html.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I would wait till 4 months old.. the garlic in the water till then is a great idea.. you want to deworm all your birds at the same time... the ybs and obs..


Alrite I'll wait till then. So the garlic water will do no harm to young pigeons?


----------

